# Anyone have a crack in their seat stay?



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like I might have one as well. How did Cervelo deal with the issue?

Oh the horror.... Potential crack in my seat stay...HELP!!! -


----------



## hakkicat (Sep 18, 2012)

I would go to the dealer where you bought it. They will send the information to Cervelo.


----------

